# starting a african cichlid tank



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

hey just bought a 55 gal Marineland tank going to start a cichlid tank just got the HOB 365 GPH filter and substrate today going to start cycling tomorrow fishless cycle. *w3*w3 pics coming soon


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice, what kind of cichlids are you going to keep?


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

mbuna africans


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

What kind of mbuna? Be sure to research and stock carefully. Only certain species can go together. You will also need to keep specific ratios of male to female...


----------

